# multi room/remote scheduling



## quadbill (Jan 12, 2007)

on tues i am getting upgraded to swm/deca. i have 2 hr20-700's, 1 hr21-700, 1 hr22-100. none of the receivers are being changed. will i be able to Schedule and delete recordings from any room.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

quadbill said:


> on tues i am getting upgraded to swm/deca. i have 2 hr20-700's, 1 hr21-700, 1 hr22-100. none of the receivers are being changed. will i be able to Schedule and delete recordings from any room.


You will be able to schedule remotely only if you have an HD Receiver [H21/H22/H23/H24]. You can delete from either an H2X unit or HR2X unit, but you cannot schedule recordings from an HR2X.


----------



## quadbill (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

The ability to schedule from one DVR to another DVR should be a feature. Is there any reason why they haven't or won't add this ability?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> The ability to schedule from one DVR to another DVR should be a feature. Is there any reason why they haven't or won't add this ability?


No one here knows. Since the H2x boxes can do it, there's no reason why the HR2x's cannot. Some of us suspect that there is an MRV interface "overhaul" in the works for the intermediate future that might bring this feature.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

They haven't yet, but I have not seen any indication whether or not that feature is coming up. Check the CE notes to get a peek at any upcoming features.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

If you have an iPhone, do what I do--I do my remote scheduling through the Directv iPhone App, but it would be nice to have the functionality to schedule a recording remotely on any networked HR2X.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes that would be a great feature to add! I get sick of going into the bedroom to add recordings when I cant record things in the living room b/c 2 tuners are being used. It's also a pain logging into dtv and scheduling recordings that way. Being able to schedule recordings to each dvr would be GREAT from the dvr u are watching would be GREAT!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

gregftlaud said:


> Yes that would be a great feature to add! I get sick of going into the bedroom to add recordings when I cant record things in the living room b/c 2 tuners are being used. It's also a pain logging into dtv and scheduling recordings that way. Being able to schedule recordings to each dvr would be GREAT from the dvr u are watching would be GREAT!


Online is a great way to do this for now. In fact once I get my MRV done I'll be redoing my list of recordings and assigning them appropriately to each receiver. I'll blast out the season passes on every receiver and then setup each one again online. My goal is to never have 1 DVR recording 2 things at the same time if possible so that way I have a spare tuner in case I have an impulse record.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I just scheduled the same recording on 2 dvrs using remote scheduling. Can someone tell me how to delete one using remote scheduling?


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

armophob said:


> I just scheduled the same recording on 2 dvrs using remote scheduling. Can someone tell me how to delete one using remote scheduling?


As of now, you can't. You will have to wait until the program starts recording. At that time, you can stop and delete it from any networked receiver/dvr.
Hopefully there will come a day when you will be able to watch, schedule, delete or monitor to-do lists from any of your networked boxes.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rsblaski said:


> As of now, you can't. You will have to wait until the program starts recording. At that time, you can stop and delete it from any networked receiver/dvr.
> Hopefully there will come a day when you will be able to watch, schedule, delete or monitor to-do lists from any of your networked boxes.


That may be a bit difficult 1200 miles away.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Hdhead said:


> The ability to schedule from one DVR to another DVR should be a feature. Is there any reason why they haven't or won't add this ability?


I'm pretty sure the current DECA cloud is limited to what it can do. Feature like you want will probably be available with RVU.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I'm pretty sure the current DECA cloud is limited to what it can do. Feature like you want will probably be available with RVU.


You mean the same DECA cloud that allows it from H to HR?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Hdhead said:


> The ability to schedule from one DVR to another DVR should be a feature. Is there any reason why they haven't or won't add this ability?


They will add it as another feature and charge another $3 dollars per month for Multi Receiver Scheduling.


----------

